# Water and electricity expenses



## Eva37 (Mar 5, 2016)

Hi,

we will be moving to Abu Dhabi in summer. I just read, that the electricity and water bills are very high for epats.
Is there anyone who can tell me the price difference for electricity and water for living in an appartement and a townhouse appr. size 2000sqf, 3 bedrooms, for 2 adults?

Thank you for your answers
eva


----------



## AlexDhabi (Aug 23, 2012)

I would say there is no typical cost as it depends a lot on so many things. Such as the build quality (insulation), the lighting and appliance usage you have, whether air conditioning is chilled water (usually the cheapest, but there can be high monthly standing charge, what prevails depends on the complex), central a/c, split a/c or window a/c (or other possible variations). And finally also it depends on how you use electric and water (baths or showers; how many per day; how may loads of washing per week - none of these are particularly dependent on the size of the property. If you have a villa then if you water plants and clean cars the water usage will be much higher. So it depends a lot on lifestyle.
I spent less than 100 AED per month since ADDC prices went up on 1st January. But it will be more like 2-300 AED per month when the air conditioning is on. I can't guarantee you would spend so little.


----------



## kevinthegulf (Aug 16, 2009)

I had a 3 bed house, very old central A/C units 1 up one down, whilst there were only 2 of us, A/C was on all the time and the Mrs used to do a lot of washing, my worst bill last year(August) was about 1600AED water and lecky, no garden no washing cars, house temperature @ 74 F.
rgds
Kev


----------



## Stevesolar (Dec 21, 2012)

kevinthegulf said:


> I had a 3 bed house, very old central A/C units 1 up one down, whilst there were only 2 of us, A/C was on all the time and the Mrs used to do a lot of washing, my worst bill last year(August) was about 1600AED water and lecky, no garden no washing cars, house temperature @ 74 F.
> rgds
> Kev


Hi,
This would probably be double this year - as new tariffs are now in force and penalise people that use more than 200 units per day (in villas), with an even higher rate.
Cheers
Steve


----------



## Adlia2015 (Apr 16, 2015)

I have thought that while the expat got an increase in electricity n water bills, the local still gets discount. This is based on my conversation with local friends.

So in this case, thr govt still subsidizing thr locals but charge premium to expats to balance the overall cost.
Thus, expats now subsidize locals.

Looking at the villa's bills is quite high. Given that the oil price is low. Let alone that th3 country has its own energy supply.

Any thought ?


----------



## Eva37 (Mar 5, 2016)

thanks a lot


----------

